# Whey protein Shakes... possible meal replacement?



## joyfulsoul

Hi Ladies,

So I am off on my holidays to Turkey in September and I am looking to lose 10lbs at the most and to tone my bottom half up.
A friend of mine has been on a high protein, low carb diet for 4 weeks and has lost weight. She has mentioned she uses 'Whey Protein' shakes. 
She has one for Breakfast, meat and salad for lunch, protein shake for dinner. Eggs and fish for snacks. Plus exercise.

I have just been on Holland and Barrett website and brought the protein shake. Gonna give it ago but just wondered if anyone has tried anything similar? I don't want to end up tired and have no energy so I may have to put my own stamp on it somehow and maybe add some wholemeal bread in there somewhere.

What do you think?
x


----------



## emme

have you thought about weight watchers hun? i've been doing it just over 2 weeks and lost 9 pounds already xx


----------



## Menelly

I'm using a protein shake meal replacement plan right now. Different shake, but they're all pretty much the same thing.

I *do* have to dress my shake up for it to be filling enough. I put some fruit, some flaxseed, occasionally oatmeal, and brewer's yeast in it. Then I'm not hungry for hours. :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

I have protein shakes, but not to replace meals. I use them to supplement my diet, as I do a lot of exercise.


----------



## joyfulsoul

I've been doing it since Thursday now and lost 6lbs!! 
I'm doing it along side the Atkins diet and am still on Phase 1... I'm going to go onto Phase 2 on Friday as I am almost at my goal weight and just want to maintain now.
Can't believe how well its worked!
x


----------

